# temperature...?



## Hornet (Jan 9, 2005)

Have an ATI-made 9800 pro 256 mb ram, 256 bit memory card.

How do I find the temperature of the GPU? Everest and ATITool don't show it. My Catalyst doesn't have the Overdrive feature, apparently. Newest drivers and everything installed...


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm sorry, I don't think the 9800 pro supports temperature monitoring, only the 9800xt.


----------



## riivo (Jan 13, 2005)

do dump bios with atitool. if you have a R360 core then you can falsh yorur card and see temperature


----------

